# HEAVENLY HADDOCK With SMOKED BLACKBERRIES & MUSHROOMS!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Mar 9, 2014)

Happy Sunday Sweet Cookies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

While I can't claim to have ever gotten so genuinely excited about "Haddock" (true be that) today my prior patterns did thus change!

Standing in Trader Joe's this morning while hungry (dangerous to do) I wanted a "one stop shopping" experience, (as opposed to my normal trek of popping into many places), and to get home and get cooking my Sunday dinner.

And so, with the only WILD caught fresh fish (that looked well today there) being some Haddock, I did put it into my cart and I am very glad for that!













DSCF5277.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






Leary aside, (not ever being a zealous "Haddock" fan), I was willing to try to make it delicious...













DSCF5278.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






I therefore got pistachio shells into my little mini gas smoker (instead of smoking chips)...Knuckle47 on this site, did teach me well!













DSCF5280.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5281.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






And meanwhile, chopped up a yellow pepper, orange pepper, and red pepper...













DSCF5282.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






And I put some blackberries into a perforated grill pan, (I greased the pan first with grapeseed oil)...













DSCF5283.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5284.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






And placed this in the lower area of the smoker...













DSCF5285.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






Meanwhile, I put the baby bella mushrooms and haddock (both mopped through grapeseed oil) onto the top portion of the little smoker...













DSCF5286.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5287.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5288.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5289.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






And let both racks smoke together, for just 10 minutes on high heat...













DSCF5290.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5291.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5292.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






Meanwhile, I made a pot of black rice on the stove...













DSCF5293.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5294.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






And then mixed those chopped raw colored peppers and some fresh chives into that...













DSCF5295.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






And I whisked together a simple apple cider vinegar & olive oil salad dressing...













DSCF5296.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5298.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






To put over a wild arugula salad with chopped raw elephant garlic and black pepper and red Hawaiian sea salt...













DSCF5299.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






When the fish came off the smoker it was SOOOOOOOOO delicate and soft and aromatic (subtle pistachio smell) and falling apart and moist!!! The mushrooms - having snitched one of course - were juicy and fantastic...













DSCF5300.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






The blackberries stayed intact during the ten minutes on that lower rack and yet got smoky tasting and were GORGEOUS!

(Almost as if a balsamic or current-esque syrup was drizzled onto the food but better to me, in that the texture of the berries was really fun, instead of just liquid)...













DSCF5301.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5302.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5303.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5304.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






So I assembled that and added olive oil, black pepper, and red Hawaiian sea salt over everything...













DSCF5305.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5306.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5307.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5308.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






And it was beyond delicious!!!!

Simple, full of texture, explosively juicy mushrooms and berries, sultry chives, fabulous black rice, and the softest fish!!!













DSCF5309.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5310.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5311.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5312.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5313.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5314.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






So simple and yet also healthful!!!

(And so much better tasting than I expected when standing in the store much earlier today and being a bit worried about the selection or lack thereof)...













DSCF5315.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5316.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5317.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






Every ingredient could be tasted, and nothing was lost or overpowered!

Even the olive oil could be detected and tasted and smelled wonderfully still!

And each crunchy pepper piece and the raw garlic in the arugula and the freshly ground black pepper were all in harmony too!

It was as if each thing on its own was introducing itself!!! Smiles.

I really loved it all!













DSCF5318.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5319.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5320.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5321.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5322.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5323.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014


















DSCF5324.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






SUPER delicate and soft fish!

And when smooshing  blackberries and oil drizzles into each bite and tasting the lovely red salt and black pepper, I suddenly realized that "Haddock," (or smoked Haddock anyway), is quite genuinely GOOD!













DSCF5325.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 9, 2014






Having split the rice/fish plate with my husband, he was then full, and so I ate the entire arugula salad myself, as a second course or dessert or "after-tizer" as a dear pal of mine says so well.

Ahhh, Sunday dinner! How very grateful am I!

And now the sun is out here. And I am taking it!!!

Thanks so very much for sharing in my meal today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please make today delicious, and hug a stranger, and think of 3 so very fabulous things and then go write them down somewhere even!!! (Loony advice perhaps, but wow does it make each day delightful)!!!!! Smiles.

OK Cute Smoking Cookies; Happy Sunday to ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CHEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 9, 2014)

You always have a unique spin on your smokes Leah !  Awesome job !  Wish I could get the real fresh fish over here, as I REALLY love fish !  We get fresh salmon and of coarse catch fresh trout in the river and streams but would like a broader choice of the fresh stuff we can't just go out and catch here !  Enough of my rambling, again great job !!   Sounds like ya enjoyed !  Justin


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey Justin! Thank you very much!!!

Here's to fresh fish and even some fabulous frozen fish and in whichever great form which one can find!!!

Happy Sunday to you and thank you for sharing in my day!!!

Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2014)

Another Masterpiece, by the Mastress (new word).
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I always liked Haddock, but I never did it justice like you just showed. You have a very lucky Hubby!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for another Great Show!!

Bear


----------



## smoking b (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow! That looks like an amazing meal!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Why is the really good stuff always so far away from me?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Great job with everything!


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks so much Bear!!

I'm newly learning how very amazing that Haddock can be, and so I'm delighted to hear from someone who enjoys such!!! You have great taste!!!!

Happy Sunday!!!

And thank you too, Smoking B! Here's to finding great fish in your area as well! I'm glad you liked this!!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Mar 9, 2014)

Haddock is She Who Must Be Obeyed's favourite fish. I would never have thought of serving it with blackberries and peppers. I love your originality! I will do my own take on this one day and I suspect the missus will love it which is always a good thing. 

Thanks for the great post.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks so much Disco!

This is my first time loving Haddock and so now I'm a fan!!!!

The smoked blackberries were really nice and the black rice was my favorite part of the whole dish!

But delicate, and lovely, smoked haddock indeed is!

I can see why your wife loves it!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Mar 10, 2014)

I only know haddock from the TV.That trio of English chefs,Jamie Oliver,Rick Stein & Hugh Fearnly Whittingstall encourage people to eat it to reduce the pressure  on cod. They also try to get English people to eat cuttlefish,calamari etc in England rather than just on holidays "on the continent"

The black berries & mushrooms is sort of a forest foraging vibe which I love.  Thats a big salad!

All looks great.

I need to find that black rice ,we have the Thai one that gets used in deserts but not the one you use.

Does it have a brand-name?


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Mick and thank you!

I buy two brands of the lovely black rice.

One is the Lotus brand's, "forbidden black rice."

(I also buy their jade green bamboo infused rice - which is naturally creamy once cooked, as if risotto and without adding a thing - and their red Bhutanese rice which is al dente in texture, as is the black, and I love that nutty texture too).

Oh, and I buy their Volcano pink one and a red-brown blend one too! Yes, "colored rice" may indeed be my favorite 'carb' although a brown rice & flax pasta does make me sing as well!!!

A wheat-free & corn free & soy free "Carb-a-saurus" I sure am, and so despite anything I DON'T eat, I make up for it in droves! Smiles.

But then I also buy a brand called "Lundbergs," (that was yesterday's photo), and I love their "Black Japonica Rice" even better than the other Lotus one, and so depending on which store I'm in and what's available I buy accordingly.

Hopefully that helps.

Cheers to this fabulous new week!!!! - Leah


----------

